# Documents to bring to interview?



## Cameljockey (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, wednesday will be my first EMT interview with Americare ambulance. They are interviewing me at their Carson station and was wondering what documents I need to bring. All they said was bring an H6 report, original documents, and a resume. What exactly are the original documents? CA EMT license, OC EMT license, Ambulance drivers cert, what else? social security cards? drivers license? hahaha im clueless Thank you


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2012)

I would bring everything they would need to complete your employment file, regardless of what they say (you can always take them home with you). So copies and originals of:

CPR cert
CA EMT license
OC accreditation
Ambulance driver certification
Green "medical examiner" card
Your H6
Driver license 
Social security card (or other employment eligibility card)
Resume
NIMS (ICS) 100, 200, 700, and 800 (I think 800 is normally what people like to see). 100 and 700 are almost always required post employment anyways. 

NIMS courses are available free online: http://www.fema.gov/emergency/nims/NIMSTrainingCourses.shtm


----------



## Cameljockey (Jun 4, 2012)

exactly what i was looking for  thanks alot!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 4, 2012)

I have my 'brag book' that I used to bring.  Has copies of all my certifications, awards, reference letters, recognition awards, etc.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 4, 2012)

Everything everyone has mentioned. I use to make atleast 5 packets that included all my certs, resume, copies of cards, and any other useful documents. This way if there are multiple interviewers they can each have a packet to view while I'm being interviewed.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 4, 2012)

I have my interview with them on Wednesday also. Hopefully it all goes good. Been brushing up on my skills.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Bring a copy of a recommendation letter if you have one, as well as contact details for the author if its not already listed on your application or letter.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 6, 2012)

...and vaccinations, cause why not?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 6, 2012)

beano said:


> ...and vaccinations, cause why not?



I don't want to give the interviewers too much paper or they'll just toss all of it. Most interviewers aren't going to care if you're up to date, if they hire you you're likely getting a physical where these things are dealt with.


----------



## SunshineAB (Jun 7, 2012)

*Nervs!*

Has anyone gotton a callback from these interviews?!?!


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 7, 2012)

Suppose to get a call back tomorrow or monday.


----------



## SunshineAB (Jun 8, 2012)

Got the Call back!


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

All certs and a resume if you have one. Usually a company will let you know what you need to bring for sure but you should take any certs you may have, just to be safe.


----------

